# Was tun gegen Sonnenbarsche?



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Hallo Zusammen,

bei uns hat jemand letztes Jahr seinen Gartenteich in eines unserer Gewässer entleert. Und so unteranderem Sonnenbarsche eingetragen die sich bei uns Pudelwohl fühlen. Da wir nicht wissen wer es war können wir ihn leider nicht dazu zwingen jeden einzelnen Fisch raus zutauchen.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage was machen wir mit Sonnenbarschen also wie bekommen wir die wieder weg. Gibt's irgendwelche Fische die gerne Sonnenbarsche fressen ?

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Jeder Raubfisch wird sie fressen, wenn er sie bequem erbeuten kann. Aber wenn sie mal drin sind, wirst du sie auch nicht wieder los. Außer mit extremen Mitteln, wie den kompletten See mit Gift behandeln, ablassen, oder dergleichen.


----------



## smithie (17. September 2019)

Wie groß ist denn das Gewässer?

Bei uns im Verein gibt's auch mehrere Gewässer in denen Sonnenbarsche rein gesetzt wurden.
In manchen sind sie von selbst verschwunden, in anderen geblieben.

Ich kann dabei keinen Zusammenhang mit Raubfischbeständen feststellen.
Außer, dass Zander so gut wie nie auf Sonnenbarsche (bei uns!) gefangen wurden.


----------



## Lajos1 (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

in unserem großen Baggersee haben wir auch Sonnenbarsche und bestimmt schon so an die zwanzig Jahre. Die Hechte fressen die schon auch, aber rauskriegen tut man die nicht mehr.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2019)

smithie schrieb:


> Außer, dass Zander so gut wie nie auf Sonnenbarsche (bei uns!) gefangen wurden.



So Ist das bei uns auch, ebenso bei anderen Raubfischen scheinen die nicht sonderlich beliebt zu sein?
Ich selbst habe es schon öfters mit Sonnenbarsch als Köfi versucht, als Notköder sozusagen, weil einfach zu fangen sind diese immer und habe nie etwas darauf gefangen.
Meine Vereinskollegen berichten das Gleiche.

Bei uns wird traditionell ein Hegefischen der Jugend veranstaltet, wo dann in der Regel so ca. 500 Stück davon gefangen werden.
Anschließend werden die Größeren durch die Fritteuse gejagt, denn schmecken tun sie recht gut!
Am Bestand ändert diese Spaßveranstaltung aber nichts, denn es scheint hundertausende davon im Ufersaum zu geben. 

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

Dabei heissen die auf englisch pfannenfisch - normalerweise sind meiner Erfahrung nach kulinarisch wertvolle Fische auch gute köder


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

eure Antworten dürften erklären warum wir bisher nix zur erfolgreichen Lösung des Problems gefunden haben.

Einmal alles vergiften ist keine Lösung und zum Ablassen ist der See zu Groß. Müssen also doch den Schuldigen finden damit der die raustauchen kann.

Trotzdem schon mal Danke!

@ Taxidermist

Da hilft das Hegefischen ja doch, bei uns wurden am ersten Wochenende an denen die aufgetaucht sind als Beifang ähnliche Mengen von 2-3 Personen gefangen worden.

Vielleicht sollten wir als Verein mal 20 Kg Maden spenden und ein Hegefischen auf die machen ....

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2019)

Um welches Gewässer handelt es sich denn?


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Da hilft das Hegefischen ja doch, bei uns wurden am ersten Wochenende an denen die aufgetaucht sind als Beifang ähnliche Mengen von 2-3 Personen gefangen worden.



Das relativ geringe Ergebnis liegt wohl daran, dass die wenigen (3-6) Jugendlichen/Kinder es nicht unbedingt drauf haben und zudem alle die gleiche Stelle befischen.
Dazu machen die auch fast alle mit beringten Ruten rum, eine Stippe ist nämlich uncool!
Und die gesamte Veranstaltung, also das Angeln selbst, dauert auch nur drei Stunden.

Jürgen


----------



## Andal (17. September 2019)

Wenn sie die Formate der amerikanischen Panfish erreichen würden, wäre es ja kein Thema. Dort sind die diversen Arten ja eine eigene Sparte bei den Anglern und Köchen wert.


----------



## Laichzeit (17. September 2019)

Im frühen Sommer bewachen die Sonnenbarsche ihre Gelege, die im flachen Wasser angelegt werden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt könnte man die größeren vielleicht gezielt abgreifen, aber ob das etwas am Bestand merklich ändern würde, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Vermutlich eher nicht. E-Fischen und massives Hegeangeln bringt wahrscheinlich auch nicht was man sich wünscht, da solche Maßnahmen in der Regel zu Kollateralschäden am heimischen Bestand führen und sich der Sonnebarsch davon schnell erhohlen kann.


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Hallo Frank,

Unser Bärenloch, Kiesgrube mit 2,5 Hektar, 2-12 Meter tief mit ausreichend Pflanzen als versteck und Laichmöglichkeit.

@Taxidermist 

Das wäre eine Möglichkeit, bei uns waren die über Nacht haben aber auch nicht mit ner Stippe geangelt.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

erarbeitet Sonnenbarsch Kochrezepte (Sonnenbarschauf mit Salz eingelegt, Sonnenbarschsppe etc.) und verkauft tageskarten und das Problem sollte bald erledigt sein... . 

Ansonsten solltet ihr lernen mit ihnen umzugehen!


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Tageskarten verkaufen wir schon... Denkst du es hilft wenn wir die auf die Tageskarte drucken ?


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

es ging mir primär darum, dass man leute auf die Idee bringt, dass man sie essen kann und das es sie in masse bei euch gibt. Kenne es gerade von Leuten aus osteuropa, das sie rotfedern und augen etc. gerne in salz einlegen und essen und noch gerne angeln.  ....


----------



## Taxidermist (17. September 2019)

nostradamus schrieb:


> Ansonsten solltet ihr lernen mit ihnen umzugehen!



Hier am Oberrhein gibt es die in jedem Baggersee.
Nach meiner Kenntnis sind die allenfalls Nahrungskonkurrenz für Weißfische, deren Brut sich ja Anfangs mit diesen die Uferzone teilt.
Ansonsten halte ich die für relativ harmlos, was die anderen, einheimischen Arten angeht.
Eingeschleppt hat die ja schon der alte Max von dem Borne und sie waren wohl schon Anfang des 19ten Jahrhunderts die ersten "Exoten", welche in den Kaltwasseraquarien gehalten wurden.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Max_von_dem_Borne

Jürgen


----------



## Kochtopf (17. September 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Tageskarten verkaufen wir schon... Denkst du es hilft wenn wir die auf die Tageskarte drucken ?


Mit einer entnahmepflicht - klar, wieso nicht? Vielleicht hilft auch ein harter Winter...


----------



## nostradamus (17. September 2019)

Taxidermist schrieb:


> Hier am Oberrhein gibt es die in jedem Baggersee.
> Nach meiner Kenntnis sind die allenfalls Nahrungskonkurrenz für Weißfische, deren Brut sich ja Anfangs mit diesen die Uferzone teilt.
> Ansonsten halte ich die für relativ harmlos, was die anderen, einheimischen Arten angeht.
> Eingeschleppt hat die ja schon der alte Max von dem Borne und sie waren wohl schon Anfang des 19ten Jahrhunderts die ersten "Exoten", welche in den Kaltwasseraquarien gehalten wurden.
> ...



Hi Jürgen, verharmlose das ganze bitte nicht! Nur ein "Nahrungskonkurrent" das ist doch schlimm genug, zumal raubfische sie nicht wirklich gerne fressen!


----------



## Waller Michel (17. September 2019)

Ja das stimmt wohl, ich persönlich habe Sie auch schon paar mal als Köfi angeboten, nie einen Zupfer gehabt. 
Los bekommen wird man Sie wohl wirklich nicht mehr ,höchstens das Vermehren eindämmen. 
Der Vorstand sollte unbedingt eine Entnahmepflicht bekannt gegeben nach meiner Meinung und!  Man könnte doch mal 2 oder 3 Hegefischen durchführen, wo der ,der die meisten von den Viechern gefangen hat einen Pokal dafür bekommt? 
Sonnenbarschkönig ( zwinker ) 
Ergänzend dazu natürlich keine Plötzen ,Rotfedern etc . Einsetzen , dann werden sich die vorhandenen Raubfische auf Sonnenbarsch als Nahrung einstellen. 
Im Gegenzug, das wird aber lange Gesichter geben, könnte man für 1 Jahr ein Entnahmeverbot für Hecht und Zander verhängen ,das die Anzahl der Räuber höher ist, die in Frage kämmen . Das sollte aber den Mitgliedern anständig erklärt werden und durch eine Mehrheitsabstimmung zum Tragen kommen. 
Insgesamt gesehen ist das natürlich alles sehr unschön und man kann erleben was passieren kann, wenn irgend ein Idiot einfach mal paar Fische ins Wasser wirft .


LG Michael


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Hallo,

Entnahmepflicht haben wir schon, und die Mitglieder sind informiert. Ich denke wir werden die aber nochmal mit Aushang an den Zugängen darauf hinweisen. Wir haben auch schon ein Entnahmefenster für Raubfische  Das mit dem Besatzaussetzer für Weißfische ist ne gute Idee, die Bestände sind aber so gut das sich das vermutlich nicht großartig auswirkt.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. September 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo Frank,
> 
> Unser Bärenloch, Kiesgrube mit 2,5 Hektar, 2-12 Meter tief mit ausreichend Pflanzen als versteck und Laichmöglichkeit.
> 
> ...



Ach im Bärenloch, ich hätte eher den Stiels Teich erwartet. Hab auch mal in Solingen gewohnt, ist aber schon lange her.

Wahrscheinlich werdet ihr da gar nichts wirklich wirksames machen können. Im Itterstau wurde man die Goldorfen auch nie los.


----------



## Danielsu83 (17. September 2019)

Hallo Frank,

Stiels Teich ist der völlig falsche Verein. Da könnte ich die zur not auch mit nem Kescher fangen.

Und du bist hier weggezogen ? Kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## porbeagle (18. September 2019)

Die werdet Ihr leider nicht mehr los.


----------



## Peter_Piper (19. September 2019)

Hi Daniel,
einmal drin, immer drin. Das Problem haben wir zwischenzeitlich auch. Leider sind sie üble Bruträuber und vermehren sich auch noch ziemlich heftig. Da sie sich in Flachwasserzonen aufhalten, kann man sie z.B. mit einer UL-Kombo gut mit Made beangeln. Gerade mit Kids, bzw. den Kids macht es richtig Spaß, sie zu beangeln. Zudem schmecken sie sehr lecker.
Kleiner Hoffnungschimmer bei uns, die Barsche und Zander haben die Sonnenbarsche für sich entdeckt. Es wurden schon merfach Sonnenbarsche in den Mägen der Räuber gefunden.


----------



## Waller Michel (19. September 2019)

Naja ,das hab ich mir ja auch gedacht, wenn man durch Reduktion der anderen Futterfische ,erstmal Zander und Co auf die Sonnenbarsche gebracht hat als Futter, könnte man den Bestand zumindest reduzieren. Ganz weg bekommt man Die mit normalen Mitteln aber wohl nicht mehr! 

LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> wenn man durch Reduktion der anderen Futterfische ,erstmal Zander und Co auf die Sonnenbarsche gebracht hat als Futter,



Ohne dir zu nahe treten zu wollen, das ist Quatsch!
Wie soll das denn funktionieren, vor allem mit der Angel, die uns dafür als Werkzeug zur Verfügung steht?
Und warum sollten einheimische, von dir "Futterfische" genannte Arten, reduziert werden, nur um Raubfischen eine invasive Art schmackhaft zu machen, dass muss man erst mal verstehen?
Sowas ist vielleicht in einem kleinen ablaßbaren Teich zu realisieren, aber nicht in einem Baggersee.
Dann könnte man, nach dem Ablassen, auch gleich die Invasoren entfernen, braucht also die Raubfische nicht erst umzuerziehen!
Das die Raubfische dann bestenfalls nur die Sonnenbarsche fressen sollen, ist auch reines Wunschdenken!

Jürgen


----------



## Laichzeit (20. September 2019)

Die Weißfische einfach Weißfische sein lassen, das hilft am Meisten. Wenn ihr deren Bestand reduziert, gibt das einfach nur mehr Platz für die Sonnenbarsche frei. Der Einfluss von Raubfischen auf solche Invasoren wird meiner Meinung grob überschätzt.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Ich habe es so verstanden, dass die Weissfisch Bestände zurückgehen sollen da der Sonnebarsch ein Laichräuber ist und somit die Räuber ihn dann relativ schnell als Futter identifizieren.
Besetzt am besten mehre 100kg ReFos zur Sonnenbarschlaichzeit, ebenso grosskarpfen und Waller und jährlich mehrere Zentner Hechte. Dann sind die Sonnenbarsche zumindest kein Problem mehr (weil ihr dann ganz andere habt)


----------



## Waller Michel (20. September 2019)

Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen schon geschrieben, keine Weißfische mehr einsetzen, " nicht mit der Angel reduzieren " 
Wenn weniger Weißfische drin sind, stellen sich die Räuber um .
Mir ist natürlich auch klar ,das dies nur einen Tropfen auf den heißen Stein ist!  
Aber allzuviele Mittel gibt es nicht ohne die Keule zu schwingen! 
Vielleicht lässt sich soo ,der Bestand an Sonnenbarschen etwas im Zaum halten ?
So hatte ich das gemeint! 

LG Michael


----------



## Taxidermist (20. September 2019)

Waller Michel schrieb:


> Ich hatte vor einigen Tagen schon geschrieben, keine Weißfische mehr einsetzen, " nicht mit der Angel reduzieren "



Also bei uns, in einem 130ha Baggersee mit Sonnenbarsch wird kein Weißfisch besetzt, auch in der Vergangenheit nicht und es gibt davon reichlich.
Der Weißfischbestand ist stabil, um nicht zu sagen hervorragend.

Ich weiß nicht von welchen Put&Take Gewässern du ausgehst, aber Weißfischbesatz ist sicher nicht die Regel, für die meisten mir bekannten Gewässer, zumindest hier in der Region?
Wenn nämlich Weißfische besetzt werden müssen, dann ist das Gewässer wohl schon ziemlich am Arxxx?
Die Sonnenbarsche sind hier am Oberhein schon seit Jahrzehnten drin in den Gewässern, ohne erkennbare Auswirkungen auf den Bestand der anderen Fischarten!
Da machen andere "neue" Fischarten deutlich mehr Probleme, wie Waller z.B..
Kennst du überhaupt persönlich Gewässer mit Sonnenbarschen?
Ich denke, du hast dich da in eine merkwürdige Idee verrannt!

Jürgen


----------



## Raubwels (20. September 2019)

Hi,
ich denke auch entweder eure Raubfische stellen sich auf die Sonnenbarsche und minimieren so den Bestand oder ihr könnt jedes Jahr ein Sonnenbarsch-Wettangeln veranstalten. Aber 100 % werdet ihr die Tiere wohl nie wieder los, da hilft auch kein harter Winter, da die Tiere ja aus Nordamerika kommen.

Petri Raubwels


----------



## rheinfischer70 (20. September 2019)

Danielsu83 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Entnahmepflicht haben wir schon, und die Mitglieder sind informiert. Ich denke wir werden die aber nochmal mit Aushang an den Zugängen darauf hinweisen. Wir haben auch schon ein Entnahmefenster für Raubfische
> Daniel



Eine Entnahmepflicht ist immer sehr beliebt. Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ein Angler doch einen Sonnenbarsch freilässt? Fliegt er aus dem Verein?
Eine harte Maßnahme, für eine eh erfolglose Vorschrift.
Ich müsst akzeptieren, dass ihr die Biester nie wieder los werdet. Ihr könnt die ja fangen und als Aquariumfische verkaufen. Dann haben nach einiger Zeit auch die Nachbarvereine Spaß an den Sonnenbarschen.


----------



## Andal (20. September 2019)

Kauf dir eine Fritteuse und vergiss die Idee, sie je wieder aus dem See zu bekommen.


----------



## Kochtopf (20. September 2019)

Warum sollte er die Friteuse in den See werfen?


----------



## Waller Michel (20. September 2019)

130 ha Baggersee ist natürlich auch ne ganz andere Hausnummer, das wirst du wissen! 
In kleineren Gewässern ,wo der Bestand an Räubern, für die Angler hoch gehalten wird ,da wird schon mit Besatz an Weißfischen kalkuliert, wenn die Zander nicht aussehen sollen wie Heringe. Kommt natürlich auch noch auf viele andere Faktoren drauf an, ist ja klar. ...

LG


----------



## Andal (20. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warum sollte er die Friteuse in den See werfen?


Oh mein Bruder....... benützen soll er sie. Die Pumpkinseeds angeln und dann fittieren.


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2019)

Die sehen lecker aus.


----------



## Nemo (21. September 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Warum sollte er die Friteuse in den See werfen?



Nein, ich glaube er meinte, dass er in der Friteuse angeln sollte. Die Idee ist kulinarisch gesehen nicht schlecht, in meiner hatte ich schon Garnelen, Calamares und sogar Barschartige gefangen, oft bereits im Teigmantel.
Angelsporttechnisch wars aber nicht so die Herausforderung.


----------



## Lorenz (21. September 2019)

Laichzeit schrieb:


> Im frühen Sommer bewachen die Sonnenbarsche ihre Gelege, die im flachen Wasser angelegt werden. Zu dem Zeitpunkt könnte man die größeren vielleicht gezielt abgreifen,...


Das müsste man vielleicht einfach mal in verschiedenen Gewässern probieren. Mit ganz viel Engagement könnte es in manchen Gewässern vielleicht klappen die loszuwerden.

Der Sonnenbarsch ist je nach Gewässer unterschiedlich stark vertreten. Ich kenne Gewässer in denen er selbst nach Jahren immer nur eine Randerscheinung war und andernorts war der komplette Uferbereich voll und wenig anderes da. Da wo es dauerhaft nur vereinzelte sind, sind sie sicher nur halb so wild und ich würde nichts unternehmen.


----------



## Danielsu83 (26. September 2019)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Eine Entnahmepflicht ist immer sehr beliebt. Was macht ihr eigentlich, wenn ein Angler doch einen Sonnenbarsch freilässt? Fliegt er aus dem Verein?
> Eine harte Maßnahme, für eine eh erfolglose Vorschrift.
> Ich müsst akzeptieren, dass ihr die Biester nie wieder los werdet. Ihr könnt die ja fangen und als Aquariumfische verkaufen. Dann haben nach einiger Zeit auch die Nachbarvereine Spaß an den Sonnenbarschen.



Hallo rheinfischer,

wir binden solche Mitglieder an den Materpfahl und bestrafen ihn mit 50 Peitschenhieben pro Sonnenbarsch. Da wir alle Auspeitschungen auf der Mitgliederversammlung durchführen bekommt das auch jeder mit und mein Peitschenarm wird nicht so belastet.

In Wirklichkeit machen wir das so wie, wir das auch handhaben wenn jemand mit einem der anderen 10 Punkte der Gewässerordnung ein Verständnisproblem hat. Wir reden mit der Person darüber und erklären ihr die Regel, da wir darauf achten niemanden aufzunehmen der offensichtlich Hirntod ist reicht das meistens aus.

Mfg

Daniel


----------



## Rheinspezie (27. September 2019)

Flußbarsche ab 20cm. setzen , gerne größer.

Flußbarsch ist hier ganz wild auf die Sonnenbarsche , gibt laut unserem Spezialisten keinen besseren Lebendköder.

Upps - meinte nat. rotzetot...nat. der Köfi...


----------



## feko (8. Oktober 2019)

Hatte gestern Sonnenbarschbrut auf der senke.waren ca 3 cm groß. 
Ev helfen senken und reusen zum bestand kurz halten
lg


----------



## phirania (8. Oktober 2019)

Viel Spass beim Senken..


----------

